# Add Your WMA Maps Here!



## ccwonka (Feb 13, 2007)

I always have a rough time finding WMA maps on-line, so I thought this might be a good spot to make a thread.  If you got one, add it here, Here's mine this last year from Blanton Creek!

CC


----------



## Festus (Feb 13, 2007)

They are not in color but I believe this link has maps for most if not all Ga WMA's.  

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps.asp


----------



## ccwonka (Feb 13, 2007)

The problem with those is they're so far out of date, and with so little detail that they're pretty useless . . . compare Blanton Creek (as posted above from the DNR) with the one on the web site and you'll see that the roads aren't even accurate anymore!


----------



## bucktail (Feb 16, 2007)

I'll try. Ossabaw Island. Wish i had one like this for Sapelo.


----------



## GeorgiaHunter4333 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Clybel WMA Topo Map*

Visit the WMA Section for the topographic map file

http://www.georgiahuntingonline.com/forum


----------



## KGauger (Feb 25, 2007)

*WMA Maps*

GeorgiaOutdoors (http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps.asp) is still the best single source for DNR WMA maps I have found.  I have added some updated and new WMA maps to my web site -  http://georgiawma.home.att.net/WMAMaps.html  It would be great if hunters would make newer WMA maps available here.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 18, 2007)

This is a great idea!
Sue


----------



## cdpaints (Jul 13, 2007)

GUYS, I HAVE A PROGRAM FOR MY COMPUTER THAT SHOULD BE ABLE TO PULL UP SOME VERY NICE MAPS IF YOU NEED THEM.  PM ME WITH THE WMA AND WHAT COUNTY IT IS IN AND I WILL TRY TO GET YOU ONE.  GIVE ME SOME TIME CAUSE I DON'T CHECK THIS SITE EVERYDAY.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 13, 2007)

many convienience stores that sell hunting and fishing supplies are selling topo maps of wmas for various blocks of the state. I have one of central ga wmas and one of north ga. Bass pro also sales them. High quality and waterproof!


----------



## dixie (Jul 13, 2007)

Anybody have one for the allatoonia WMA this year? I've heard some of that land was sold, all I saw listed was this tract----Allatoona WMA Etowah Tract


----------



## cgn526 (Jul 13, 2007)

*And also.....*

KGUAGER won't mention it on here because of the forum rules, but if you'll pull up his profile and go to his home website (not the free one listed in his post above) he can custom print some really awesome maps of Ga WMA's. He has topo's, aerials, colorized aerials, and a combination of topo/aerials. I ordered some a few weeks ago and they exceed my expectations on every level. I'm not trying to sell anyone anything, I just want everyone to know what is available from one of our own forum members! Gary.


----------



## dixie (Jul 13, 2007)

cgn526 said:


> KGUAGER won't mention it on here because of the forum rules, but if you'll pull up his profile and go to his home website (not the free one listed in his post above) he can custom print some really awesome maps of Ga WMA's. He has topo's, aerials, colorized aerials, and a combination of topo/aerials. I ordered some a few weeks ago and they exceed my expectations on every level. I'm not trying to sell anyone anything, I just want everyone to know what is available from one of our own forum members! Gary.



LOL, since you told that on him, he was kind enough to send one to me in a PM that showed a part of the allatoonia WMA is indeed no longer on the map, thank you again K


----------



## todd (Jul 19, 2007)

dixie said:


> Anybody have one for the allatoonia WMA this year? I've heard some of that land was sold, all I saw listed was this tract----Allatoona WMA Etowah Tract



It's under Lake Allatoona WMA on Georgia Outdoors but it is an old and poor map.


----------

